

Zed on Matt: Conclusion - astrec
http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2008-11-06.html

======
bprater
For as much shit as people toss in Zed's direction, it's very cool the effort
he made for this guy.

~~~
reitzensteinm
My hacker news profile was intended to be funny, but I'm now considering
dropping the 'but close'.

~~~
cubicle67
So I look at your profile, then your website, and now much time has passed :)

Those some of the best flash games I've seen. All your own work?

~~~
reitzensteinm
Glad you like them! They're all made by us, yes. We're getting quite a few
together now... we'll probably have to redesign the site.

~~~
tdavis
I bought Robokill and beat it in the same afternoon. It was magical.

------
condor
i've never met zed, but am always impressed with his honesty in everything
i've read written by him. I don't think one can ever say that he doesn't
actually believe what he claims.

~~~
thomasmallen
Don't you find him to be a bit narcissistic? In any case, I usually read his
writing, but I've found his tendency towards autobiography and self-promotion
alarming at times.

~~~
cbetz
I think it is a joke, and a funny one.

~~~
thomasmallen
Probably. Bottom line is that we can't judge an individual based on something
as trivial as a blog, but quite a few people seem to take blogs and such very
seriously.

------
petercooper
Serious question: Other than this is written by a programmer, does this story
have any relevance to Hacker News?

~~~
bootload
_"... Other than this is written by a programmer, does this story have any
relevance to Hacker News? ..."_

Yes I think so.

Firstly it shows Zed follows the _"Be good"_ mantra. It's simple to follow,
harder to practice but worth the effort.

 _"... I know many programmers are not religious, and I’m not really either,
but many churches and houses of worship do good things for people. They feed
the poor, take in the sick, and help people who need it most. When you need
help, a church, synagogue, mosque, or temple will most likely help you ..."_

Secondly we can practice our sharp analytical skills noting that just because
there is a good family that happens to be religious, it does not logically
follow that religion itself is good.

~~~
petercooper
All good points, but I don't see the genre-specific connection to the sort of
things we usually discuss and find interesting around here :)

All of those things are general things that everyone should pay attention to.

~~~
bootload
_"... All good points, but I don't see the genre-specific connection to the
sort of things we usually discuss and find interesting around here :) ..."_

Be good ~ <http://paulgraham.com/good.html>

Be skeptical ~ <http://paulgraham.com/lies.html>

